# 2019 SE Ag Expo



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone on here going to Moultrie next week? I've never been. Thinking about going.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

I’ll be there. Look forward to meeting you!!


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Attended SE Ag Expo for the first time yesterday. Got to meet HAYcorey and see farmercline again. Always good to see the haytalk folks in person. Got to see farmercline awarded for his alfalfa hay quality.

BIg show with lots to see. Got to see the new Krone round baler- very impressive machine. Very heavy built. Also I was impressed with the Vermeer 604 R Premium - also very heavily built.


----------

